# Binks udder w/ pics



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well sorry no pics but this little doe may surprise me yet. I put her in a kidding stall yesterday, she COULD be due Jan. 6-11 so I figured better safe than sorry, Her udder has gone fropm flat against her belly to a softball size! mind you that I'm used to dealing with "milked udders" and not "dry" ones, so the fact that she's been building one is a great possibility that I could still end up with registerable kids!!


MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!!

PICS AT BOTTOM.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great news!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

There is even more development today....more in the rear than the front..she's even bulging out in back a bit!! She would hit 145 on the 6th so she's definately staying in that stall til the second due date if nothing happens in the week of 6 - 11!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! Your girl may beat mine yet - LOL!

Wishing you beautiful babies!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Allison, I'm sure they will both go soon enough, just not quick enough for me!

Heres a pic of Binks udder 2 weeks ago









And today...it looks bigger and feels like theres a grapefruit there!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz, 

How tall is bink? Is this her first kidding?

My girls udder looks alot like that but just a tiny bit bigger. She is 14.5 inches at the wethers.

Matter of fact, I think that I am going to go check her right now, as it is starting to snow and I don't want to feed when the storm really hits.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, but be careful that you do not lock her up to early. It is very important to let them stay active while they are pregnant.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> Congratulations, but be careful that you do not lock her up to early. It is very important to let them stay active while they are pregnant.


I second that. Just like in humans, walking and excersise can actually stimulate labor. Foraging (in my experience) will also help to speed up the process a bit.

CJ


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Binky is 17 1/2 inches at the withers and this is her second freshening. I did talk with her previous owner and he told me that she uddered up within a month of her first freshening and that if there was no udder development by Christmas then she would likely kid on the second due date of 1-23.

Thank you for your concern sweetgoats, she is only there at night til after I get off work, she is out with the others weather permitting through the afternoon to early evening. Bootsie has been very aggressive towards her in the last month or so and each time I go up to feed , Binky is huddled under their bench...I figured this way she could move without being nailed and has access to her own hay and water as well as grain.

She has had definate development since Monday and I am hoping she continues to build...I am so hoping for my first purebred nigi kid!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She's coming along nicely  May the Lord bless you with does!! Good luck!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am excited for you Liz!

Sounds like our girls are alot alike! It would be funny if they kidded on the same day also! LOL!

Keep us posted.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Since she is "bulged" out more on the backside of her udder and is more "attached" in the front, will this be a problem with milking her when her kid is weaned? She has filled out a bit more today and my Bootsie and Tilly have been evenly attached, Tilly has a nicer udder than Bootsie but they are both on the good side. Now when Binky is in "full bloom" will the front of her udder "even" out?


----------

